# Happy Happy



## Stroodlepuff (13/4/14)

Happy birthday to @Johnny2Puffs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (13/4/14)

Happy birthday @Johnny2Puffs - hope you have a lekker day
Next one will be in Portugal!?


----------



## crack2483 (13/4/14)

Enjoy you day, happy vaping. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ (13/4/14)

Happy Birthday @Johnny2Puffs! Hope you have a vape-tastic day!


----------



## Zodiac (13/4/14)

Happy birthday @Johnny2Puffs, hope you have a wonderful day !


----------



## Alex (13/4/14)

Happy Birthday @Johnny2Puffs ??


----------



## annemarievdh (13/4/14)

Happy b-day @Johnny2Puffs, hope you are spoiled rotten


----------



## mbera (13/4/14)

Statistics show that people who have the most birthdays live the longest Happy birthday @Johnny2Puffs



Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (14/4/14)

Oh shoot. Sorry for not responding but been too busy with emigration stuff. Thank you all for your good wishes and will keep you posted on the Portugal ecig situation. xxx
Glad to have peeps that care for fellow Vapers and I salute you guys.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

